# lemons



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

--- 
I received this email today and thought it was really interesting...the uses of lemon!


Many professionals in restaurants and eateries are using or consuming
the entire lemon and nothing is wasted. How can you use the whole lemon
without waste?

Simple.. place the washed lemon in the freezer section of your
refrigerator. Once the lemon is frozen, get your grater, and shred the whole
lemon (no need to peel it) and sprinkle it on top of your foods.

Sprinkle it to your vegetable salad, ice cream, soup, cereals, noodles,
spaghetti sauce, rice, sushi, fish dishes, whisky.... the list is endless.

All of the foods will unexpectedly have a wonderful taste, something
that you may have never tasted before. Most likely, you only think of lemon
juice and vitamin C. Not anymore.

Now that you've learned this lemon secret, you can use lemon even in
instant cup noodles.

What's the major advantage of using the whole lemon other than
preventing waste and adding new taste to your dishes?

Well, you see lemon peels contain as much as 5 to 10 times more
vitamins than the lemon juice itself. And yes, that's what you've been
wasting.

But from now on, by following this simple procedure of freezing the
whole lemon, then grating it on top of your dishes, you can consume all of
those nutrients and get even healthier.

It's also good that lemon peels are health rejuvenators in eradicating
toxic elements in the body.

So place your washed lemon in your freezer, and then grate it on your
meal every day. It is a key to make your foods tastier and you get to live
healthier and longer! That's the lemon secret! Better late than never,
right? The surprising benefits of lemon!

Lemon (Citrus) is a miraculous product to kill cancer cells. It is
10,000 times stronger than chemotherapy.

Why do we not know about that? Because there are laboratories
interested in making a synthetic version that will bring them huge profits.

You can now help a friend in need by letting him/her know that lemon
juice is beneficial in preventing the disease. Its taste is pleasant and it
does not produce the horrific effects of chemotherapy.

How many people will die while this closely guarded secret is kept, so
as not to jeopardize the beneficial multimillionaires large corporations?

As you know, the lemon tree is known for its varieties of lemons and
limes.

You can eat the fruit in different ways: you can eat the pulp, juice
press, prepare drinks, sorbets, pastries, etc... It is credited with many
virtues, but the most interesting is the effect it produces on cysts and
tumors.

This plant is a proven remedy against cancers of all types. Some say
it is very useful in all variants of cancer. It is considered also as an
anti microbial spectrum against bacterial infections and fungi, effective
against internal parasites and worms, it regulates blood pressure which is
too high and an antidepressant, combats stress and nervous disorders.

The source of this information is fascinating: it comes from one of
the largest drug manufacturers in the world, says that after more than 20
laboratory tests since 1970, the extracts revealed that It destroys the
malignant cells in 12 cancers, including colon, breast, prostate, lung and
pancreas...

The compounds of this tree showed 10,000 times better than the product
Adriamycin, a drug normally used chemotherapeutic in the world, slowing the
growth of cancer cells.

And what is even more astonishing: this type of therapy with lemon
extract only destroys malignant cancer cells and it does not affect healthy
cells.

So, give those lemons a good wash, freeze them and grate them. Your
whole body will love you for it!!!!! YUM YUM GOOD!


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

That's great for some... However

Avoid the lemon peels if you've ever had oxalate based kidney stones. The peel is high in oxalates and will increase the risk of developing more. Lemon juice however, is just the opposite. The juice is low in oxalates and high in citrate. Citrate lowers the pH and that causes a reduced chance of forming kidney stones.

I have a tendency to form kidney stones so I drink about 2oz of lemon juice every day. I chase the lemon juice with tequila but I'm not certain of the beneficial qualities in tequila.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

labotomi said:


> That's great for some... However
> 
> Avoid the lemon peels if you've ever had oxalate based kidney stones. The peel is high in oxalates and will increase the risk of developing more. Lemon juice however, is just the opposite. The juice is low in oxalates and high in citrate. Citrate lowers the pH and that causes a reduced chance of forming kidney stones.
> 
> I have a tendency to form kidney stones so I drink about 2oz of lemon juice every day. I chase the lemon juice with tequila but I'm not certain of the beneficial qualities in tequila.


Tequila is happy-juice ... :rofl:


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Why did I just see Pee Wee Herman dancing in my head?


----------



## BrendaLee (Jan 23, 2013)

neldarez said:


> Lemon (Citrus) is a miraculous product to kill cancer cells. It is
> 10,000 times stronger than chemotherapy.
> 
> Why do we not know about that? Because there are laboratories
> ...


A google search indicates this is likely a hoax. Google it and decide for yourself.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Agreed. While lemons and lemon peels may contain some anti-cancer properties and other good stuff like vitamin C there has been no research (I was unable to locate any research) to support the claim that it is stronger than chemo or can cure cancer. That being said there is certainly nothing wrong with increasing your lemon intake, it's good for you. I just wouldn't rely on it as a cure all or a substitute for medication especially with a potentially life threatening disease.


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

BrendaLee said:


> A google search indicates this is likely a hoax. Google it and decide for yourself.


I just read the same thing about some other strange fruit. It's like word for word with lemon replacing the other fruit name (can't remember it)


----------



## beacon450 (May 8, 2013)

Wao. Interesting post. I personally like lemon flavor in all my food items and all meals.. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I've been doing some research in lemons of late... Cup of lemon juice in warm water first thing in the morning... and I was surprised.

The research is there ... I gave it a half of a glance at first but on the third try ... well I will admit, there was a difference.

But that is just me...  research is your friend.

Best of luck!


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

I see this topic was just resurrected but thought I would put my .02 cents worth in. I personally love lemons and limes, my wife says it goes with my personality but we won't let the conversation go down that road, so I have two dwarf lemon trees and two dwarf lime trees, a couple of kumquat trees and a variety of other dwarf citirus trees in large pots that during the summer I keep out side and during the winter I keep in the basement and keep a grow light over head and they have thrived for several years, the grow light is just in case becasue I do have them near a south facing double window so they get plenty of light and here in SC the basement never gets to cold and they bloom and do really well. I figure they will provide plenty of vitamine C if the need arises, I usually have much more than I need and we make lime and lemon aid...and its kind of a neat hobby and the grandkids get a kick out of picking the fruit, they do have some nasty thorns of course so you have to be careful, the son in law is not to keen on having to move them but he knows which side his bread is buttered on and besides the oldest grandson is just about the right age to put to the heavy lifting stage so he can take over. Depending o9n your situation you should check on picking up a couple of citrus trees, they are not expenses and are not much trouble to take care of, at least I dont think they are, the blooms are very aromatic and sweet smelling. Again just my .02 cents worth.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

I bought a couple of the dwarf citrus trees about 6 weeks ago. I've got them in pots out in the yard. I've had to bring them in 2-3 times because of temp drops and frost. They seem to be struggling a little, so we'll see what happens. I got them online pretty cheap, so no big loss if they don't make it.


----------

